# Skeleton House



## Rubex (Sep 24, 2015)

This house sits hidden in trees on the outskirts of Norwich, and has apparently been abandoned for more than 25 years. Inside the property there is quite a lot of rabbit and cat skeletons lying around though I don't know how so many came to be here. 





























































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Bones out (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks a bit expensive to heat in the winter, even before the widows were put in.


----------



## smiler (Sep 24, 2015)

Muppet found a farmhouse with cat and rabbit skeletons in it, it was being used by feral moggies as a den, he also found four kittens, my lovely Daughter ( His much better half) went back with him later and gathered up the spitting, hissing little bundles of claws to find them homes, those little anti social kittens are now bloody big lazy lovable cats.

Nicely Done again Rubex, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 24, 2015)

Why did you call it the skel....OK.I see why! Keep these little treasures coming Rubex.


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 24, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Why did you call it the skel....OK.I see why! Keep these little treasures coming Rubex.



I was expecting far worse to begin with!! I love how nature is reclaiming this place


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2015)

Fantastic stuff as usual! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## buseng (Sep 25, 2015)

Like the GWR Star class painting.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 25, 2015)

Nicely done, and I also like the GWR painting. I wonder if the person who lived in the house painted it? Hmmm.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice work there as always Rubex, i do enjoy your posts


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ace pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hmm that cat doesn't look very friendly.
Nice place, thanks


----------



## Turbotec (Oct 18, 2015)

smiler said:


> Muppet found a farmhouse with cat and rabbit skeletons in it, it was being used by feral moggies as a den, he also found four kittens, my lovely Daughter ( His much better half) went back with him later and gathered up the spitting, hissing little bundles of claws to find them homes, those little anti social kittens are now bloody big lazy lovable cats.
> 
> Nicely Done again Rubex, I enjoyed it, Thanks




Awww bless them


----------

